# OVP Adjustment not working?



## sdm107 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post.

I bought a Gaggia Classic from Amazon for a decent price a few weeks ago (£149)

I'd read up about the pressurised baskets provided with the Classic so I immediately ordered some unpressurised ones.

I've made the OPV adjustment as advised on this forum, but the water is still gushing though the portafilter too fast, pouring an espresso in about 10 seconds. I've made countless OPV adjustments but they haven't seemed to make any difference. I tamp as hard as I can and I'm pretty sure the dose is ok. Is it likely that with preground coffee i'm not going to see much difference in the pour?


----------



## sdm107 (Aug 13, 2012)

I forgot to add that I bought ground coffee from an online retailer at their 'espresso' grind. it's quite fine


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

It's the grind. You really need to purchase a grinder that will grind fine enough for espresso that you can adjust to suit your equipment.

The fineness required will depend on bean, roast, days from roast, machine, basket, dose and even ambient conditions such as temp and humidity. There is no way the retailer will be able to grind to match your particular variables, the only solution is to grind yourself and adjust the fineness according to your needs.

If you have a look in the Grinders / machines / accesories subforum you will be able to find some reccomendations on grinders.


----------

